# Greetings from Elisabeth!



## CommonBlue (Dec 25, 2007)

Hi everyone!

My name is Elisabeth and I am an aspiring author. Aspiring and aspiring, I _am_ an author, just not yet published. ;D

I am a pretty laid-back person and I enjoy quite a few things. Some people have also described me as paradoxal, and fact is that I think they may be onto something.

I am fascinated by many genres, even if I have found my own writing to be rather limited. (I will simply have to work on that.)

My latest story is _Parchment Limitations_, which I have just started writing. I am hopeful that you will come to see more of it as time elapses.

I have been lurking around the site for a while now, as a non-member, and I have finally worked up the courage to join. This site seems to be a true treasure and I am glad that I finally have decided to be part of it.

I hope that I can come to contribute to this site and that it in turn can come to help me. Reciprocal relationships have worked since the dawn of civilization, so I trust that it will not let any one of us down.

Enough of me now.

I am glad to finally be here and get to know you!

Merry Christmas and Happy Holidays!

Best wishes,
Elisabeth


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 25, 2007)

Wow! I beat Shinn to it.

Welcome, Elisabeth. With that username perhaps you're English? On second thoughts, perhaps not - you don't spell "civilisation" the English way.


----------



## CommonBlue (Dec 25, 2007)

Thank you greatly The Backward OX.

Happy Holidays!
~Elisabeth


----------



## The Backward OX (Dec 25, 2007)

oops


----------



## Shinn (Dec 25, 2007)

Ox, for once, I'm glad you beat me to it 

Anyways, welcome to the forum, Elisabeth. I hope you have fun here!!

~ Shinn


----------



## CommonBlue (Dec 25, 2007)

The Backward Ox,

Really, my name may the subject of discussion, so I do not mind if it is spelled with "s" or "z." "Z" is quite exotic, now that I come to think of it, so no offence taken.

You are quite correct. I am not English , I am Scandinavian. So, one may come to realize that my use of the English language is an entertaining mix of American, Australian and British influences.


----------



## CommonBlue (Dec 25, 2007)

Shinn,

Thank you for your welcoming of me. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Shinn (Dec 25, 2007)

What kind of writing do you do Elisabeth? I write fan fiction, military historical fiction (WW2 & Vietnam) and action/adventure.


----------



## CommonBlue (Dec 25, 2007)

Shinn,

Admitting that English is not my native language and adding that I learn something new every day - I am not quite sure what genre my work is to be classified as belonging to.

I mostly write stories set in the modern world, very closely associated with daily life. The stories do however contain a fair share of dreams and ambitions among the characters. 

What defines the stories is that even if they are set in the modern world, in a familiar reality, something mysterious is always present (to a greater or lesser degree).

So, I am not sure it can be labeled "fantasy" and my vocabulary kind of ends there. (My bad.)

What kind of fan fiction is it that you write, Shinn?


----------



## Shinn (Dec 25, 2007)

I write anime fan fiction


----------



## CommonBlue (Dec 26, 2007)

What kind of anime fan fiction is it that you write? There are many different kinds of anime out there, making your answer rather mysterious. c:


----------



## Shinn (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi again Elisabeth 

Here's a link to my FanFiction.Net page so you can find out; 

FanFiction.Net - J D Tory


----------



## CommonBlue (Dec 26, 2007)

Thank you, Shinn!


----------



## Hawke (Dec 27, 2007)

Hello and welcome to the community, Elisabeth. Very glad you came out of Lurkdom.  Enjoy!


----------



## CommonBlue (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you for the welcome, Hawke!

This far this forum has been a truly pleasant experience.


----------



## Mirror Flower Water Moon (Dec 27, 2007)

Lurkerdom is the pinnacle of awesome. Anyways, is it me or does Shinn seem to be faltering lately? Oh, and welcome n___n;


----------



## CommonBlue (Dec 27, 2007)

Thank you, Mirror Flower Water Moon!


----------



## Vee (Dec 31, 2007)

Elisabeth, Welcome Aboard.


----------

